# 1800's For Dairy Farmers or Preppers, Homestead Ohio



## plain vision

We are selling our home to move closer to our family. We have a farm that was built before electricity, has a well, wet weather creek, woods, wood and coal stove, pastures, hay field, 3 large barns, one smaller barn and a bull pen, ice house or summer kitchen. House is brick, its footers in the basement are around 24" even under the interior walls (built stout), it is 3200 square feet not counting the attic and basement. It also has an outdoor arena 100' x 200' with a nice base, this could be an area to add another barn, farmtek type or? if someone needed more barn space. Property is right around 36 acres. Email for a link to more information and pictures. [email protected] or call 937-631-3649


----------



## Joe.G

Post some pic's here it sounds like a nice place. What are the taxes?


----------



## plain vision

Here are a few pictures. I will see if i can locate some others and post them. I will see if i can find the current tax amounts.


----------



## plain vision

Here are a few more photos. In the first set of pictures, the bank barn is shown with electric lines coming from it, those have since been buried and the barns have new roofs now.


----------



## Joe.G

Very Nice set up, where in Ohio? Do all the barns have Elec and Water?


----------



## plain vision

Yes, the barns all have electric and there are 4 hydrants out there, the smaller barns hydrant isn't working but the hydrant from the bank barn reaches there easy.


----------



## plain vision

Here is a map to our property, our mailing address is Saint Paris, Ohio but we are between there and Urbana. 

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=7163+Nettlecreek+Road,+St.+Paris,+OH&hl=en&ll=40.097547,-83.897795&spn=0.001728,0.004128&sll=40.365277,-82.669252&sspn=7.047201,16.907959&oq=7163+Nettlecre&t=h&hnear=7163+Nettlecreek+Rd,+St+Paris,+Ohio+43072&z=19


----------



## Joe.G

Seems like a nice place, I are taxes a lot there compared to NY?


----------



## plain vision

I pay right around 300 a month on taxes which i don't think is terrible considering the size of the barns and house. The 4 Barns have new roofs in 2005 and all concrete floors. 54'X40' Bank Barn with 54'X14' att. Milk House. 40'X20" Lambing Shed or Swine, Lambing or Kidding Barn newly renovated. 74'X36' Block Barn. 58'X48' Garage Barn & Workshop. Then these barns have lofts and a lot of area in the lofts. We also have an old bull pen down at the end of the block barn. We have never sprayed and have been here since 2003, maybe somebody could go organic or chem free with the place if they wanted to?


----------



## Mironsfarm

that place is amazing!


----------



## Joe.G

Those Taxes are cheap, Why are you moving? seems like you have a nice property there, What side of Ohio is that on? What is your asking price?


----------



## plain vision

Thank you Mironsfarm! Joe, it has been my dream place which has made looking at property close to family mostly dull. I haven't been able to find anything I like near as much but my husbands mother and father are getting older and our children have missed growing up with them as we have been in Ohio since 1999 and they live in Texas. Well, almost all of our family is in Texas so with no family In Ohio and our children growing up quickly, we decided to move back. I don't want my husband to have any regrets about missing out on family time, etc. and regrets for the children. 

Thank you for asking, I will send you the real estate link as it has pictures of the inside of the home also.


----------



## plain vision

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2116373498_zpid/

Joe, see if the link above works. I am not near a computer today so am corresponding via cell phone and it seems difficult to cut and paste. If that doesn't work, zillow.com has the most interior pictures. Our address is 7163 Nettlecreek Rd., Saint Paris, Ohio to type into the search bar. Price is listed there to. I hope somebody country or wanting to be country purchases it, I have shown it to two city families so far and they don't even care about the barns, what a tragedy. We have shown it to some country families too and they love it but many aren't in position to purchase yet, houses to sell etc. Price is 465,000.


----------



## plain vision

Also thought I should mention, if someone is interested in running a business from home, it works great for that. We sell feed and livestock equipment since 2004 from here and have sold as much as 10 to 12 tons a week without even a sign out or much advertising. The family before us ran a sawmill and sold maple syrup and the family before that was an electrician and sold generators, etc. from here. I figure after we move, whoever purchases this will still have our feed customers showing up from time to time until the word spreads that we have moved.


----------



## Joe.G

Nice, Has that old feel to the inside. I wish It was a bit closer to me, for the same family reasons you have listed. A lot of potential there.


----------



## InTheHills

Plain Vision this Homestead is simply AMAZING :shocked: 

It almost makes me want to move to OH, find a good woman, and have a house full of kids! If you knew me you would know that is sayin a LOT. 

WOW


----------



## elizaloo

It's absolutely stunning. I can't imagine ever moving if I lived there. Too bad you are not in TN as that's our retirement destination!


----------



## Miss Kay

What a perfect place. The only problem is it is in Ohio. You will not find anything like that in Texas but welcome.


----------



## Robert

Wow, very nice place.


----------



## lurnin2farm

Beautiful place. I love the kitchen and the property has so many possibilities.


----------



## plain vision

Thank you for all your nice comments. That will encourage me that there is somebody out there that is just right for this place that will love it like we have.


----------



## Jenstc2003

How lovely!! I wish I knew someone with that sort of money who was looking to send your way, because it looks like a gorgeous property. Someone will be THRILLED to own it.


----------



## beowoulf90

Love the looks of this property! Especially the house and porch (but I'm lazy like that...hehehe) Unfortunately out of our price range..

But I don't think you will have too much trouble selling it.. There is a family out there that would love it, you'll find them..

Good Luck!


----------



## plain vision

Thank you for all the encouragement. I think there will be too, now I just need to be patient and survive being in limbo.


----------



## plain vision

We had a buyer that was interested in our farm for a small organic dairy, financing didn't work out for them. It is still available. 

thank you, sonja


----------



## dishNspoon2008

oh my goodness, it's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! darn the fact that it's four times what we can afford


----------



## plain vision

Thank you! I have dropped the price now that i am getting closer to getting all of our things out. I have a trailer load of goats to move to Texas, can't decide on taking the Herefords or selling them and can't decide on the two horses either. Almost all the hay equipment is now sold except for the tedder and still have the manure spreader to sell. Bit by bit i guess and we will be back down to Texas yet. 

thanks again, you all are encouraging, sonja


----------



## Joe.G

I'd keep the horses, I am not good with selling off pet's. Good luck on your move hope all works out. Is your new place as nice as this one.


----------



## plain vision

New place is smaller, won't be much longer and our sons will be off to college. I might keep the horses, i just don't know how hard the move will be on them and the one is 30 years old. We don't ride her anymore but she doesn't know she is older yet. She still gets around pretty good.


----------



## d'vash

Gorgeous! If only it was in PEI...


----------



## plain vision

Thank you!


----------



## sandsuncritters

That's an awesome spread! How sad that you had to leave it . Have you sold it? If not, I'd like to share the info with some folks who want to move to that part of Ohio. They are looking for organic possibilities.

Where are you in Texas? I hope the move went well and y'all are enjoying your family reunion.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## plain vision

We haven't sold it yet so please do let them know. We just keep selling stuff and getting closer to moving the rest of our stuff. Hoping to make a trip down later this month and again hopefully in September or October. Many people want to purchase our place but financing has tightened down since 2008. This place would be great for organic, we have always kept it natural and have been here since 2003. Our family is close to Temple, Texas so will be in that area. 

thank you for writing, sonja


----------



## plain vision

We have decided to list our home for sale by owner. Sharing the link to our listing. 

http://www.owners.com/oh/st-paris/7163-nettlecreek-road/tjt8548?sch=z+43072%3bso+0&fp=3


----------



## leadfarmer

Your property is beautiful! I'm planning on leaving the area I live in now after the military and a farm like yours is what I wish I could find! Good luck with the sell. If I had the down payment money id be on that farm in a heartbeat


----------

